# Off topic: Urheberrecht eines Angestellten



## Plattenputzer (28 September 2010)

Um es gleich vorauszuschicken: Meiner Meinung nach ist meine Chefin geistig nicht gesund. Ausserdem liebe ich es, auf meine Rechte zu pochen, auch wenn's manchmal in's absurde gleitet.
Mit anderen Worten: Ich bin ein Querulant und Anarchist.
Trotzdem wage ich es, euch mit meinem neuesten Problemen zu unterhalten:

Ich bin Angestellter in einer Landesbehörde. Nebenher bilde ich mir ein, der bedeutenste Schriftsteller des Jahrhunderts zu sein. Da ich aber bisher weder einen Verleger für meinen Krimi noch für meine Theaterstücke gefunden habe, schreibe ich, um überhaupt etwas "zu verkaufen" unregelmäßig für Computerzeitschriften. Das gibt ein kleines Taschengeld (Ca 40 Euro pro VG-Wort-Normseite, was etwa 120 Euro pro Zeitschriftenseite entspricht) und die Kreativneuronen rosten nicht ein. Selbstverständlich bin ich in der VG Wort. 

Als "Angestellter" bin ich mit TVL 5 bei ca. 1400 netto in der Hausdruckerei "angestellt" und mach da alles. Layout, Druckvorstufe, Druck. Warum ich das mache, obwohl ich ein glänzendes Architektur-Diplom in der Tasche habe und schon einigen Erfolg als Bühnenbildner und Lichtdesigner gehabt habe?
Weil ich mir eingebildet habe, bei diesem Job ne ruhige Kugel schieben zu können und nebenher Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben...

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich dann einen Fehler gemacht: Unsere Behörde gibt ne Zeitschrift heraus, die mit einer Auflage von ca. 1500 an die Schulen im Land verteilt wird. Der Chefredakteur ist ein Freund von mir und als er gejammert hat, es fehle ihm noch ne halbe 'Seite Text, habe ich ihm in meiner Freizeit eben was geschrieben.

Nu bat meine Chefin mich zum persönlichen Gespräch, um mir ausdrücklich zu verbieten weiterhin für diese Zeitschrift zu schreiben. ("Sie werden hier nicht dafür bezahlt, diese Veröffentlichung mit Inhalten zu füllen")

Ich dachte mir meinen Teil, bis vor ein paar Tagen der Lakei meiner Chefin mich bat, doch einen Artikel für die Hauszeitschrift, die elektronisch an die ca. 300 Mitarbeiter verteilt wird, zu schreiben. (Zum Verständnis: Das eine ist ne richtige Zeitschrift, die auch in der deutschen Bibliothek vorgehalten wird und mit Herausgebertum, Verlegerei usw. richtig ernst zu nehmen ist, wenn auch die Auflage bescheiden ist. Das andere ist so ne Art verschärftes Rundmail)

Ich habe mich geweigert weil ich keinen Bock habe bei dem geringen Gehalt meine hochklassigen Texte für umsonst an meine Chefin abzutreten (Der Text für den Kumpel war wirklich ein persönlicher Gefallen), ne Abmahnung steht in's Haus und ich bin ehrlich gesagt gerade zu feige, das auf die harte Tour durch zu ziehen. 

Daher jetzt ein paar Fragen:
Wenn ich schreibe, habe ich doch das Recht, meine Nennung im Impressum zu bestimmen? Oder aber darauf zu bestehen, nicht genannt zu werden?
Als Urheber habe ich doch das Recht, die Veröffentlichung zu verbieten, wenn mein Text geändert wurde? Auch als Angestellter?

Ach ja: Meine Chefin behauptet, dass sie von mir verlangen kann, was sie verlangt, obwohl mir so wenig entlohnt wird. Wie bekomme ich heraus, was ich für TVL 5 leisten muß und ab wann ich berechtigt bin, für die Ausübung einer höherwertigen Tätigkeit mehr Geld zu verlangen?

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, in welcher faschistoiden Gesellschaft wir leben, in denen sich Menschen einbilden,  andere Menschen dazu zwingen zu können KREATIVE SCHÖPFUNGSPROZESSE zu vollbringen und diese dann noch nicht mal angemessen entlohnen wollen.

Wahrscheinlich schüttelt ihr jetzt den Kopf ob meiner mimosenhaften Empfindlichkeit. Es geht ja auch nur um meine Ehre und Seele als Schriftsteller ....


----------



## Hippo (29 September 2010)

*AW: Off topic: Urheberrecht eines Angestellten*

Ich befürchte daß Du da um eine Auseinandersetzung nicht drum herum kommst. Schau mal in Deine Stellenbeschreibung (sofern überhaupt vorhanden) ob da die Produktion geistiger Ergüsse vorgesehen ist.
Wenn "nein" dann bist Du bei einer Weigerung wenigstens vor der Abmahnung sicher. Inwieweit sich das aber auf das Betriebsklima auswirkt kannst Du Dir sicherlich selber ausmalen ...
LG Hippo


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 September 2010)

*AW: Off topic: Urheberrecht eines Angestellten*

Ob ein Tarifangestellter einer behördlichen Druckerei zdie Erstellung von eMailinhalten zu erbrignen hat, sollte in der Tat mit seiner Stellenbeschreibung konform sein. Einer Abmahnung (so sie überhaupt kommt) kann man widersprechen:


> *Widerspruch*
> Enthält die  Abmahnung keinen hinreichenden Grund, ist sie nicht nachvollziehbar und  vor allem nicht beweisbar, dann sollten Sie dagegen vorgehen.
> Im  Einzelfall ist es immer wieder strittig, ob das Verhalten eines  Arbeitnehmers eine Abmahnung rechtfertigt.
> 
> ...


Du bist nun in der "glücklichen" Lage, bei einer Behörde beschäftigt zu sein. Sollte sich heraus stellen, dass deine Chefin übers Ziel hinaus schießt, kann der Schuss auch nach hinten los gehen. Wende dich an den Personal-/Betriebsrat, da wird dir geholfen!


----------



## Antiscammer (29 September 2010)

*AW: Off topic: Urheberrecht eines Angestellten*

Zu der abmahnrechtlichen Seite haben meine Vorredner schon genug gesagt. Soweit in der Stellenbeschreibung nicht ausdrücklich das Verfassen von Artikeln genannt wird, kann m.E. der Arbeitgeber einen nicht dazu zwingen.

Urheberrechtlich sieht das m.E. so aus, dass es einen Anspruch auf Nennung des Autorennamens gibt, sofern nicht vertraglich irgend etwas anderes vereinbart wurde.
S. dazu z.B.:
Schadensersatz doppelt Autor Nennung Urheberrecht Urteile

Aber das Urheberrecht ist komplex, das sollte sich daher ggf. ein Anwalt angucken.

Ob man auf Dauer in so einem Betriebsklima existieren kann und will, das ist wohl hier abzuwägen.


----------



## Heiko (29 September 2010)

*AW: Off topic: Urheberrecht eines Angestellten*



Hippo schrieb:


> Ich befürchte daß Du da um eine Auseinandersetzung nicht drum herum kommst. Schau mal in Deine Stellenbeschreibung (sofern überhaupt vorhanden) ob da die Produktion geistiger Ergüsse vorgesehen ist.
> Wenn "nein" dann bist Du bei einer Weigerung wenigstens vor der Abmahnung sicher. Inwieweit sich das aber auf das Betriebsklima auswirkt kannst Du Dir sicherlich selber ausmalen ...
> LG Hippo


Das Klima ist anscheinend doch eh dort, wo die Sonne nicht hinscheint. Das scheint eher das kleinere Problem zu sein.


----------



## Heiko (29 September 2010)

*AW: Off topic: Urheberrecht eines Angestellten*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das Klima ist anscheinend doch eh dort, wo die Sonne nicht hinscheint. Das scheint eher das kleinere Problem zu sein.


Die Sache ist in der Tat nicht einfach zu beurteilen. Aus meiner Sicht kann Dir die Chefin nicht verbieten, für das Blättchen zu schreiben. Das einzige Problem könnte aus Sicht einer (genehmigungspflichtigen?) Nebentätigkeit entstehen.
Und ob sie Dir anweisen kann, für die Hauspostille zu schreiben, steht in Deinem Arbeitsvertrag. Als Angestellter solltest Du eine relative eng umrissene Stellenbeschreibung haben. Und wenn Du regelmäßig höherwertige Tätigkeiten auszuführen hast, kommt der Arbeitgeber im Prinzip um eine Höhergruppierung nicht rum.
Ich bin aber kein Rechtsanwalt.


----------



## Plattenputzer (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Off topic: Urheberrecht eines Angestellten*



Heiko schrieb:


> Und wenn Du regelmäßig höherwertige Tätigkeiten auszuführen hast, kommt der Arbeitgeber im Prinzip um eine Höhergruppierung nicht rum.



Danke, Heiko! Von der Seite betrachtet, ergeben sich da ganz neue Möglichkeiten...
Stand der Dinge ist im Moment, dass ich einen Artikel geschrieben und abgegeben habe, der vor Speichelleckerei und Lobhudelei nur so strotzt, so dass eigentlich jeder merken müsste, dass es sich hier um eine ironische Überhöhung handelt.
Nicht so meine Chefin: Sie hat sogar noch drei Sätze ergänzt an dem Machwerk.
Jetzt fragt sie scheinheilig, ob ich trotz Veränderung des Textes an einer Namensnennung einverstanden bin.
Tja...


----------



## Hippo (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Off topic: Urheberrecht eines Angestellten*

Ich kann Dir dazu nur meine Meinung sagen und die ist für so einen Fall glasklar.
Egal wie schlecht das Verhältnis ist - eine ungenehmigte Veränderung meines Textes würde ich mir aber ganz deutlich verbitten.
Denn: Wenn der Text zerrissen wird wars Deiner - egal ob mit oder ohne Namensnennung und wenn er gelobt wird dann wird es ihrer gewesen sein ...
... auch egal ob mit oder ohne Namensnennung.
Insofern: entweder DEIN Text wird genommen oder eben nicht


----------



## Plattenputzer (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Off topic: Urheberrecht eines Angestellten*

Merkwürdig: Bis jetzt ist der Text noch nicht in der Hauspostille veröffentlicht.
Die Dame ist aber auch wankelmütig. Ts Ts.

Nachtrag @ Hippo: Auf ihre Anfrage, ob ich beim veränderten Text eine Namensnennung verbieten würde, habe ich nie geantwortet, in der Hoffnung, sie würde sich auf dünnes Eis begeben. Der Trick hat leider nicht geklappt.


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Off topic: Urheberrecht eines Angestellten*



Plattenputzer schrieb:


> Nachtrag @ Hippo: Auf ihre Anfrage, ob ich beim veränderten Text eine Namensnennung verbieten würde, habe ich nie geantwortet, in der Hoffnung, sie würde sich auf dünnes Eis begeben. Der Trick hat leider nicht geklappt.



Ich würde eine Änderung des Textes untersagen. Weiß nicht hab´ da irgendwo ein blödes Gefühl in der Magengrube so wie Du Deine Chefin schilderst


----------



## Plattenputzer (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Off topic: Urheberrecht eines Angestellten*



Hippo schrieb:


> Ich würde eine Änderung des Textes untersagen. Weiß nicht hab´ da irgendwo ein blödes Gefühl in der Magengrube so wie Du Deine Chefin schilderst



Der Text ist im E-mail-Käsblatt erschienen, meine Chefin hat an meinem Text nix geändert, aber mitten drin zwei Sätze im gleichen "Hurra"-Patriotismusstil hinzugefügt. Namensnennung direkt am Text war nicht, nur im Impressum unter "weiterhin haben an dieser Ausgabe mitgewirkt ...)

Passiert ist seit her nix aufregendes mehr, Nachfragen im Haus haben bei mir den Eindruck hervorgerufen, dass "keine Sau" dieses elektronische Blättchen überhaupt wahr nimmt. Die Kollegen mit denen ich direkt Kontakt habe, amüsieren sich über die Tatsache, dass Chefin den Satiregehalt des Machwerks nicht bemerkt hat.
Ich werde aber nix weiter in der Sache unternehmen, weil hier gerade eine härtere Gangart eingeführt wurde. Zur Zeit beträgt die Temperatur an meinem Arbeitsplatz etwa 17, 3 Grad Celsius. Arbeitsstättenverordnung (Sitzende Tätigkeit am Compi=mindestens 20 Grad, sonst Ärger ...) und "Fürsorgepflicht gegenüber Untergebenen" liefern mir gerade gute Argumente. Alldieweil der Zustand mit der mangelnden Heizung jetzt schon wieder über ne Woche lang nicht behoben wurde und Temperaturen zwischen 19 und 20 Grad nur erreicht wurden, wenn's draussen mild war, ansonsten deutlich darunter.
Als ich mich an den Personalrat gewandt habe, ist werte Frau Chefin in meinem Büro erschienen, um mich anzubrüllen, ich solle doch die Thermostate hoch drehen und ihr "nicht in den Rücken fallen". 
Höher als Stufe fünf geht nun mal bei nem Heimeierthermostat nicht. Dies war ihr aber nicht zu vermitteln. "Darüber diskutiere ich doch nicht mit Ihnen" sprach sie und knallte die Tür hinter sich zu.
Wir (3 Leute in meiner Abteilung) protokollieren seither fleißig die Temperatur und (gehässig wie wir sind) überlegen uns, wann wir Madame über die Klinge springen lassen.

Ich gebe zu, zu so nem "Arbeitskampf gehören immer zwei. Auch wäre es bescheuert, sich gegenseitig in Mobbingorgien zu verstricken. Auch weiß ich nicht, in wie weit meine Scharmützel mit meiner Chefin für euch unterhaltend sind.
Will diese Dame will mich aber "abschießen", dann werde ich mich zu wehren wissen.


----------



## Heiko (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Off topic: Urheberrecht eines Angestellten*



Plattenputzer schrieb:


> Will diese Dame will mich aber "abschießen", dann werde ich mich zu wehren wissen.



Gute Einstellung!


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Off topic: Urheberrecht eines Angestellten*

Wenn man unter den Kollegen mehrere Mitstreiter hat, ist das natürlich einfacher.
Das Verhalten des "Rumbrüllens" zeigt übrigens eine erheblich Schwäche, auch Nervosität. Möglicherweise steht sie selbst wegen ihrer eigenen Führungsschwäche bereits in der Kritik und unter Druck.


----------



## Heiko (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Off topic: Urheberrecht eines Angestellten*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn man unter den Kollegen mehrere Mitstreiter hat, ist das natürlich einfacher.



Alte Regel: belastbare Allianzen bilden. Ohne ist man schnell der Depp.


----------

